# Different Ways to Say I Love You... We must all have different ways of saying it... Not ABC



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Over the years, we must have learned new ways of telling our sufficient other, or family members or friends, or kids that we love them... Maybe it'll make us smile by reading different ways of saying I Love You!!!

You're the Light of my Life...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

You are my Missing Part


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm lost without you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

You mean the world to me.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2020)

*You are my Everything!*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*What would I do without you!*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2020)

you're wonderful


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm hooked on you!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Darling je vous t'aime beaucoup


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 1, 2020)

You complete me


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

You set my heart on fire!!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Our forever is going to be amazing ....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

When I count my blessings, I count you twice!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

Without YOU, I am not complete


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

The best thing that ever happened to me, is YOU!


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2020)

Je t'adore.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

kindest person and me...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

If my nose were running money, why Baby, I'd blow it all on you!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Would I still be here if I didn't


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

It's true that there are many fish in the sea but you're the only keeper that I see!


----------

